# What is the difference between Prozac and Paxil?



## spartan7 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've been taking prozac for a while and decided to make the switch to Paxil. Prozac hasnt helped that much with Social Anxiety, but it has helped with general anxiety, I plan to take Paxil to the highest dose as I did prozac.

For anyone whose taken both, what is the difference between the two?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

They are both in the same class of medications, but depite this they can produce different results. I found Paxil to be the worse one out of the two simply because it made my insomnia worse and it caused some pretty bad sexual side effects. Prozac had similar side effects, but not as prominent as Paxil. But remember, everyone reacts differently to meds. Good luck to you.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah they are in the same family of drugs (SSRI) but paxil seem to be stronger in efficacy but worse in terms of side effects.
They were good for SA but had a ton of side effects and coming off them is not pleasant even when u switch to another antidepressant
The risk of potentially harmful side effects like permanent sexual dysfunction is said to be higher in paxil than in fluoxetine. Prozac is not without its side effects though
i have taken both and found weight gain, tiredness and headache to be a concern in both of them


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

They're much the same. Prozac was the first SSRI, hitting the market in 1988. Lots of "me too" pills followed, including Glaxo's "me too" SSRI named Paxil.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> Lots of "me too" pills followed


Hahaha I love this.

Also, if I recall correctly prozac has one of the longest ssri half lifes while paxil has the shortest. When I stopped taking prozac I didn't even have to taper, I just stopped cold turkey and didn't have any real withdrawals. I'm sure some people have had hell with both tough... I've also heard that paxil is the most sedating which is why I guess doctors seem to think its the best SSRI for social anxiety, but I am skeptical.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Paxil has more sexual side effects, Works better, More Sedating, Prozac is activating. Paxil has terrible withdrawal when you comedown. Prozac has hardly any because its half life is very long.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

Bacon said:


> Paxil has more sexual side effects, Works better, More Sedating, Prozac is activating. Paxil has terrible withdrawal when you comedown. Prozac has hardly any because its half life is very long.


it's not a coincidence that Paxil prescriscritions grew enormously after 9-11,infact Paxil's one of the strongest ads against anxiety disorders of various types. before 9-11 Paxil was considered a second choice medication in comparison to Prozac and Zoloft. Only I had taken it since 1997 eheh


----------



## mikoy (Aug 12, 2010)

Paroxetine has the strongest inhibition of serotonin reuptake of all SSRI and has weak anticholinergic effect. I think this combination is good for social anxiety.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I use Paxil cause it slightly increases my appetite. Anything to increase my appetite is gladly welcomed.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Dr House said:


> I use Paxil cause it slightly increases my appetite. Anything to increase my appetite is gladly welcomed.


How do you find it in terms of helping SA?


----------

